# New events open for 2013



## Arsen Gere (2 Nov 2012)

http://www.entrylive.com/

Keswick usually fills up first, so if you fancy that better get going.


----------



## Arsen Gere (14 Nov 2012)

One of the lads in our club has done one of the best course videos I've seen for the Sun City Tri.

http://suncitytri.wordpress.com/2012/11/13/video-to-promote-sun-city-triathlon/


----------

